# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل المورد الصافى بشرح الكافي في علمي العروض والقوافي لخليل بن ولى بن جعفر الحنفي

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام وفقكم الله لطاعته ومرضاته بعد انقطاع طويل عن تحميل نفائس تراثنا العظيم من مخطوط اسلافنا الكرام سأبدا بتوفيق الله وعونه باتحافكم بما أفضل الله به علينا من خيره وبركته فله وحده سبحانه الحمد والمنة وترقبوا قريبا ما يسركم
وجزى الله عنا خير الجزاء من كان سببا في توصيلها الينا وتيسيرها ومخطوطة اليوم هي :

المورد الصافى بشرح الكافي في علمي العروض والقوافي 
 تأليف خليل بن ولى بن جعفر الحنفي المتوفى سنة 1108 






بيانات المخطوط :
=======

اسم المخطوط : المورد الصافي في شرح الكافي
اسم المؤلف : خليل بن ولي بن جعفر الحنفي
 رقم المخطوط : Garrett no. 713Y
عدد الاوراق : 103
الحالة : تام   كامل 
مصدر المخطوط :  مكتبة جامعة بنستون/ امريكا
تاريخ النسخ: الاربعاء 9 سنة1103 هـ
اسم الناسخ : خليل بن ولي بن جعفر الحنفي 
ملاحظات: لعلها نسخة المؤلف

تحميل المخطوط : 

الرابط الاول  /  الرابط الثاني 
ــــــــــــــ
اعط مجانا كما تأخذ مجانا
اللهم اعط منفقا خلفا
اللهم اعط ممسكا تلفا

موقع خزانة التراث العربي / إصدارات قديمة ونادرة
موقع إسنادنا / مدونة الأثبات والفهارس والمشيخات
موقع سلسلة المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية المرتبة والمفهرسة

----------

